# [H] New on sprue SM Scouts, and other items. [W] Cyclone Missile launcher, $$$, trade



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

I have:

1 - New on sprue SM Scouts
1 - stripped and disassembled Lysander
1 - stripped SM Terminator Librarian
1 - stripped and disassembled SM Speeder, has assault cannon and heavy bolter

I am looking for Cyclone missile launchers, a single vindicator, or money.

I will consider other trades for SM items only.


----------

